# Onkyo HF player app for iOS



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Has anyone tried the new Onkyo HF Player App that Offers a Precision Equalizer and 192/24 Playback on iOS Devices?
I loaded it onto my iPod touch that I have connected to my livingroom system and I'm very impressed with the quality. It up samples all files from 44.1 kHz to 48 kHz and the EQ is absolutely the best I've ever used on a portable device like this.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

+1000!
I have used it since October-ish. IIrc. I think it's a lot of fun, and sounds great. I use it once in awhile to teach my 11 yr old about sound. He's into it. Especially cause it reacts fairly quick, and can hear the results quickly. I also like the onkyo remote app. Cept I do have one beef. If I trim my subs up for music with the app, and turn it off, the next time I power it on, it's still trimmed hot. Kind of a wierd quirk that doesn't happen with the stock remote. I love that I can control my system, and pandora while using my phone for other stuff, or running around the house doin chores. 2 really good apps. Much better than I thought they'd be when I got em. Especially the EQ.


----------

